# Homepod et Freebox Mini 4K



## nicol4s (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté des Homepod, les ai connectés en stéréo à ma Freebox Mini 4K, mais je note de vrais soucis et dysfonctionnements. Siri sait lancer la radio et la connexion semble plutôt bien fonctionner... jusqu'à ce que je connecte un autre device (peu importe qu'il s'agisse d'un iPhone, ordi ou autre) où toute la connexion saute.
J'ai contacté Free qui ne trouve aucun souci au niveau de la box. J'ai trouvé un forum qui explique qu'il y a peut-être un conflit entre les différents canaux Wifi. J'ai donc tenté de changer de canal, mais toute la box a planté.
Est-ce que qqun a déjà rencontré ce souci ? En branchant une Apple TV aux homepod, ça règle un peu le problème, mais uniquement pendant quelques minutes, la connexion finit toujours par planter.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## neiluj73 (11 Janvier 2020)

Ah là là ... J'ai exactement le même problème. Tout mon réseau saute également (chez Free, avec une mini 4k). Je suspecte egalement mes homepods d'être la source de mes maux... As-tu pu solutionner le problème ?


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi les Homepods pourraient être la cause ? 
Ils ne sont que client ...

Je constate juste que vous avez tout les deux une FBm.

Si l'un de vous pouvez tester avec un autre routeur, cela permettrait de savoir si c'est la box ou les homepods .


----------



## neiluj73 (11 Janvier 2020)

Je suis perplexe... J'ai débranché mes 2 homepods et depuis, mon réseau marche à merveille. Je ne vois pas ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec la mini 4K


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

neiluj73 a dit:


> Je suis perplexe... J'ai débranché mes 2 homepods et depuis, mon réseau marche à merveille. Je ne vois pas ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec la mini 4K



Ça capacité a gérer un réseau gourmand ?
Le test avec un autres routeur est juste là pour essayer d'être sur que c'est les Homepods ou la box


----------



## neiluj73 (11 Janvier 2020)

Je n'ai pas d'autre routeur... Tu en aurais un à me conseiller pour que je l'achete de ce pas ? Et autre question un peu bête, est ce que ce routeur peut être relié au serveur mini4k via wifi ou obligatoirement en filaire ?


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Une fois le routeur branché il faut mettre la box en bridge, ce qui lui permet d'être considéré comme modem.

Il est très clair que c'est pour un test, car je trouve que free a fait un super boulot sur leur console d'administration !
J'aime les routeurs asus et netgear de dernière ou avant-dernière génération fera l'affaire.

Aussi il me semble avoir lu que la FBm étant sous android avait quand même des soucis, enfin c'était il y a un moment déjà.

Perso j'ai free je serais parti soit sur la one si possibilité de mettre a coté de la Tv ou la devialé (fait chier d'etre obligé de payer l'enceinte) ou la révolution.


----------



## nicol4s (19 Janvier 2020)

Hello, je n'y connais / comprends pas grand chose, mais un ami m'a recommandé de brancher simplement un Apple Airport Extreme (plus commercialisé, mais on en trouve facilement sur leboncoin). Manifestement la freebox a du mal à gérer le wifi dès lors que tu as quelques devices connectés (j'en ai 4, mais les homepods ont l'air particulièrement gourmands).
Je n'ai pas encore commandé l'Airport ni testé, je vous tiendrai au courant ! Bon courage avec tout ça !


----------

